# All I need to know about the R10



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

arrived today
















my spy scarfed this from places unknown in FL earlier this month. The CD features some _spectacular_ high res images. If you can find this on ebay, GET IT!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (16v)*

I hope it answers your steering wheel questions. And I've never seen that before anywhere. Probably something for the media or something that has to bought from audiusa.com for a ton of money. 
Maybe something to buy when I get some money to spend.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_I've never seen that before anywhere. Probably something for the media or something that has to bought from audiusa.com for a ton of money. 
Maybe something to buy when I get some money to spend.

you won't be seeing it on audiusa.com I'm sure.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (16v)*

I assumed that Audi sold it exculsivly to the media. Being a media member(or knowing one) is the only way apperently to get stuff like that over the counter(or anyway-the-counter) other than ebay or other auction sites.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (chernaudi)*

Its not _for sale_ to the media, its for the media to know all they need to know about the team and is offered to the media for that purpose.
If you know someone in the media, they may have extras they would be willing to let go for the right price.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (.:RDriver)*

So Audi just gives stuff like that away to equiring media minds? Makes me want to get a job a one of those crappy south Florida tabloid magazines








Serioulsy, would Audi give something like that to _anyone_in the media? Even Robin Miller, seeing as he's more supportive of Audi and the ALMS than NASCAR, CART Champ Car, and the IRL Indy Car Series?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (chernaudi)*

anyone that has access to the media room has access to press kits from most every team. Some are nicer than others


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: All I need to know about the R10 (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_So Audi just gives stuff like that away to equiring media minds? Makes me want to get a job a one of those crappy south Florida tabloid magazines








Serioulsy, would Audi give something like that to _anyone_in the media? Even Robin Miller, seeing as he's more supportive of Audi and the ALMS than NASCAR, CART Champ Car, and the IRL Indy Car Series?

If you come to the race and are working media, they are free for the takin'. They are media kits that give the media info on the program and the cars so that they can write about them in an intelligent manner. Too bad so many "media" dont always write so intelligently.








Enjoy it Doug.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Now I'm waiting for Mosport


----------

